# Get in there! Ball bearing inside tube



## roirizla (Dec 3, 2010)

I did a trade recently with the very cool BCluxor and am really liking this little guy. 
So I just spent the last 20mins forcing 9.5mm bearings inside the tubes and am sporting a lovely blister on the inside of my thumb trying to pinch the ball further in.

I took some hot water to get the rubber to expand a little and did a couple of searches on youtube too but nadda.

Any advice will be appreciated.


----------



## BCLuxor (Aug 24, 2010)

Hot water is the ticket, just ensure you let it sit for some time before shooting to ensure ball does not slip back out


----------



## roirizla (Dec 3, 2010)

BCLuxor said:


> Hot water is the ticket, just ensure you let it sit for some time before shooting to ensure ball does not slip back out


Cheers BC & Happy 2015.


----------



## Nicholson (Sep 25, 2012)

I use rubbing alcohol to get my bearing inside tubes


----------



## Bill Hays (Aug 9, 2010)

I'm going to give you some "life saving" advice here..

The solution to your problem is so simple you're going to kick yourself for not thinking of it.

Use a pencil sharpener and sharpen a 3/8 diameter stick/dowel... dull the tip by snipping with wire cutters or sanding, then cut the whole dulled cone shaped part off with those cutters... use the cone as your plug and you'll wonder why you ever even thought about using a ball in the first place!


----------



## POI (Dec 5, 2014)

Nicholson said:


> I use rubbing alcohol to get my bearing inside tubes


Yep. somthin about alcohol turns latex super slick.


----------



## roirizla (Dec 3, 2010)

Bill Hays said:


> I'm going to give you some "life saving" advice here..
> 
> The solution to your problem is so simple you're going to kick yourself for not thinking of it.
> 
> Use a pencil sharpener and sharpen a 3/8 diameter stick/dowel... dull the tip by snipping with wire cutters or sanding, then cut the whole dulled cone shaped part off with those cutters... use the cone as your plug and you'll wonder why you ever even thought about using a ball in the first place!


Hahahaha! This is perfect! Awesome advice & you're right I feel like kicking myself.

Thanks a heck of a lot Bill.


----------



## Prototype.x (Jun 16, 2014)

Rubbing alcohol.


----------



## Rick O'Shay (Dec 3, 2014)

Damn, Bill

I had thought of that this week end and was going to try that to see if it would work out well before I posted it. LOL I am glad you have all ready tested it out.

Dan


----------



## Teach (Jul 5, 2014)

Anyone ever try using needle nose pliers? Insert the nose of the pliers into the end of the tube, then open the pliers enough to push in the ball then withdraw the pliers.


----------



## wll (Oct 4, 2014)

Are those orange Dub Dub tubes, those are pretty light but snappy tubes ;- )

I don't know what formulation they use, but their tubes are snappy !

wll


----------



## JTslinger (Jan 26, 2015)

Bill Hays said:


> I'm going to give you some "life saving" advice here..
> The solution to your problem is so simple you're going to kick yourself for not thinking of it.
> 
> Use a pencil sharpener and sharpen a 3/8 diameter stick/dowel... dull the tip by snipping with wire cutters or sanding, then cut the whole dulled cone shaped part off with those cutters... use the cone as your plug and you'll wonder why you ever even thought about using a ball in the first place!


GENIOUS!


----------



## roirizla (Dec 3, 2010)

wll said:


> Are those orange Dub Dub tubes, those are pretty light but snappy tubes ;- )
> 
> I don't know what formulation they use, but their tubes are snappy !
> 
> wll


Yep. I also have a set of untested green tubes but you're spot on, the orange set is pretty quick!


----------



## wll (Oct 4, 2014)

roirizla said:


> wll said:
> 
> 
> > Are those orange Dub Dub tubes, those are pretty light but snappy tubes ;- )
> ...


Wait till you try the green, it can really send ammo and has a wide range of ammo weights at good speeds - 86gr at ~235fps, 113gr at about 225fps and 1/2 steel at ~215fps ...good stuff ;- ) Will toss out 9/16"steel at about 180fps as I remember ;- )

wll


----------



## reset (Apr 13, 2013)

Try golf tees,they work well too.


----------

